# Fenix TA21 release



## Ultra-bright (May 7, 2009)

Hey I found this on Fenixlight twitter regarding the TA21 model coming out. There is a video clip on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k30lcKZ8YfI

Very cool light!


----------



## Marduke (May 7, 2009)

One step closer to AA version....


----------



## Sean (May 7, 2009)

A shorter, 2 CR123 version of the TA30 with 12 output settings instead of the 3 (4 if you include the strobe). Interesting.


----------



## richardcpf (May 8, 2009)

No sharp bezel... im ready to preorder.


----------



## woodrow (May 8, 2009)

Throw a MC-E in it and take out a few of its levels...and I would be really interested. I do like the lower low..vs. the TA30 though. I just don't need that many levels.


----------



## Burgess (May 8, 2009)

Interesting !



But now, i learn that i've been mis-pronouncing the name *Fenix*.


I'd always say: " Fee-Nix " ( like the city in Arizona )


The fellow in the video says: " Feh-Nix "



_


----------



## 276 (May 8, 2009)

Very Cool !!!


----------



## Eagleout (May 8, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I always it thought it was a Chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix, a symbol of fire and divinity. Or Felix, as in the eye of the cat (sorry).


----------



## spacetroll (May 8, 2009)

I always knew how to pronounce Fenix but I'll be dog, it's not a flashlight but a frashright.


----------



## JKL (May 8, 2009)

:twothumbs Very interesting and very cool!.

 We wait more details...


----------



## vali (May 8, 2009)

Eagleout said:


> I always it thought it was a Chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix, a symbol of fire and divinity. Or Felix, as in the eye of the cat (sorry).



Or it is a spanish word... Fenix.


----------



## braent (May 8, 2009)

Eagleout said:


> I always it thought it was a Chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix, a symbol of fire and divinity. Or Felix, as in the eye of the cat (sorry).


 
Yes! you are right. "Fenix" in chinese it means Phoenix, it stands for perfect thing, hope the light have the smae meaning.


----------



## Ultra-bright (May 8, 2009)

Just got another Fenixlight twitter. The closeup shot of TA21 on Youtube is very cool. Looking forward to getting one in June. Just check fenixgear.com website but no pre-order information yet. Anyone know how much it will cost?


----------



## deKatt (May 8, 2009)

Eagleout said:


> I always it thought it was a Chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix, a symbol of fire and divinity. *Or Felix, as in the eye of the cat* (sorry).


You mean it isn't?? :sigh:


----------



## jirik_cz (May 8, 2009)

deKatt said:


> You mean it isn't?? :sigh:



"Fenix" is spelling used in many European languages... It is definitelly not a chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix. Actually Phoenix might be an english mis-spelling of word Fenix 

Or maybe both are "mis-spelling" of some ancient greek or egyptian word...


----------



## Eagleout (May 8, 2009)

deKatt said:


> You mean it isn't?? :sigh:



:lolsign:


----------



## Eagleout (May 8, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> "Fenix" is spelling used in many European languages... It is definitelly not a chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix. Actually Phoenix might be an english mis-spelling of word Fenix
> 
> Or maybe both are "mis-spelling" of some ancient greek or egyptian word...



Phoenix is Ancient Greek: Φοῖνιξ, phoínix. Fenix would be the english phonetic spelling.


----------



## MichaelW (May 8, 2009)

Closer to my 'tc20' concept (5,25,75,175 lumen in neutral-white)
Please let there be a neutral-white version

otherwise, awesome.


----------



## ergotelis (May 8, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> "Fenix" is spelling used in many European languages... It is definitelly not a chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix. Actually Phoenix might be an english mis-spelling of word Fenix
> 
> Or maybe both are "mis-spelling" of some ancient greek or egyptian word...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_(mythology)


----------



## Crenshaw (May 8, 2009)

I believe there is a thread about Brand name pronunciation...with Dereelight, and Fenix being the most mis-pronounced.

i for one thinik its Fee-nix...because phoenitically, thats how it would be pronounced...

Crenshaw


----------



## Zendude (May 8, 2009)

I think the bird made of fire on the Fenix web site makes it pretty clear.


----------



## insanefred (May 8, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ok...
in the US we say"Nikon" N-eye Con, most other countries say Knee-Con.


----------



## streetmaster (May 8, 2009)

I want one!!

How about one _without_ crenelations??


----------



## jzmtl (May 8, 2009)

Eagleout said:


> I always it thought it was a Chinese mis-spelling of Phoenix, a symbol of fire and divinity. Or Felix, as in the eye of the cat (sorry).



You can't register a common word for trademark, hence all the intensional misspelling in brand names, like maglite not maglight, that's probably the real reason.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 8, 2009)

> You can't register a common word for trademark, hence all the intensional misspelling in brand names, like maglite not maglight, that's probably the real reason.


 
You mean like Apple Computer(TM)?


----------



## jzmtl (May 8, 2009)

I think that was way back in the day before the rule.


----------



## HighLumens (May 8, 2009)

12 settings in 360 degrees! I see Fenix (I pronunce it as I read it in Italian, so "Feh-Nix" and yes I remember of a thread about this)is getting closer to the infinitely variable ring...


----------



## I came to the light... (May 8, 2009)

The Fenix TA30 kept me away because of the 3 batteries and the bezel. I couldn't tell for sure if the bezel was fixed; if it is (and the Raptor doesn't morph into a competitor) I'm sold!


----------



## cjs4760 (May 8, 2009)

Burgess said:


> But now, i learn that i've been mis-pronouncing the name *Fenix*.
> 
> I'd always say: " Fee-Nix " ( like the city in Arizona )
> 
> The fellow in the video says: " Feh-Nix "



My father-in-law (who is from NJ, if it matters) pronounces that city in Arizona "pu HOE nicks"

:devil:


----------



## Thujone (May 8, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good grief not this again. You have been saying it right, fee-nix. That was the consensus long ago.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 8, 2009)

Looks like I've been mispronouncing Fenix all along as well. LOL.

The TA21 looks nice, but I'm still waiting for them to make a light just like this (with the selector ring I mean) with the following features:

- 2AA cells
- 4 levels of output (5 lumens, 25 lumens, 75 lumens, 200+ lumens) and maybe a strobe or sos as long as they are after the turbo setting. 
- NO CRENULATIONS!


----------



## ImGeo (May 8, 2009)

Live in the dark,
and the world is threatening.


----------



## Stephan_L (May 9, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

this comes really close to what I wrote Fenix about 2 weeks ago. I've had no idea they were in pre-production for such a thing. GREAT! 

But I have just two aspects I do not really like: 
- 360° ring. That means, if you are searching for a special output (f.e. max. output), you have to use trial and error. If there would be a selectorring with a "start"- and an "end"-position you would be able to put important outputs on the far ends of the selection! 

- position of the selectorring at the head. I absolutely need a light that allows me one-handed-operation. I will have to see, if I can handle it with a selectorring at the head. I would prefere a position on the tailcap, just behind the tactical gripring! 

Btw: Is the clip removable? I keep my lights in holsters on my belt, the clip would just be in the way! If removeable, I would take it off! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## NoFair (May 9, 2009)

If it can take 18650s and uses a warm white led I will probably have to get one... Unless Milky can MC-E my U2


----------



## funder (May 9, 2009)

found some pics of prototype from shoudian.com


----------



## 276 (May 10, 2009)

I'm interested just hope it can take RCR's.


----------



## Jackal-Head (May 10, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The TA21 looks nice, but I'm still waiting for them to make a light just like this (with the selector ring I mean) with the following features:
> 
> - 2AA cells
> - 4 levels of output (5 lumens, 25 lumens, 75 lumens, 200+ lumens) and maybe a strobe or sos as long as they are after the turbo setting.
> - NO CRENULATIONS!



IOW, an LD20 (9/47/94/180) with selector ring… I like the idea, but the only way for this to happen is as a follow-up model.


----------



## Jackal-Head (May 10, 2009)

Stephan_L said:


> Btw: Is the clip removable? I keep my lights in holsters on my belt, the clip would just be in the way! If removeable, I would take it off!



Both my LD01SS and my TK20 came with the clip detached. You have to mount it in the first place if you intend to use it. Also, the TK20 clip, though of limited utility, does not prevent me from using the holster.


----------



## Stephan_L (May 10, 2009)

Hi Jackal-Head, 

Thx for the info about the clips on your Fenix-lights. I am used to carry my light in a holster on my dutybelt. And in the way I use my flashlights, I just can't find an aspect for the clip.

But if I see the pictures posted by funder, I see that the clip is removable, even without screws. That is a big PLUS in my opinion! I hope we will find this kind of clip in the final version! 

I am really looking forward for this flashlight! Regardless of some cons in the mind of tactical operation (see above). 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## victor01 (May 10, 2009)

This is such an intuitive UI.
Waiting for AA version


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2009)

Am I colorblind or is that a blue tk20?


----------



## rockz4532 (May 10, 2009)

Thujone said:


> Good grief not this again. You have been saying it right, fee-nix. That was the consensus long ago.


 The thread is here.


----------



## JLEGG (May 10, 2009)

don't really make any diff to me ,
foenics or pfenics, i can't spel anyways.
and my spel ckeker is even wors than me.


----------



## vali (May 11, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> You can't register a common word for trademark, hence all the intensional misspelling in brand names, like maglite not maglight, that's probably the real reason.



"Fenix" is a common word (in a lot of languages).


----------



## chanjyj (May 11, 2009)

Damnit.

I wish Fenix will stick to "simple" lights like the TK10 and TK11. Twist for turbo, untwist for normal output.

The new pile of lights TK40 and TA30 don't really appeal to me.

The TK40 looks like it won't survive a bad fall (my TK10 has been dropped over 5 times from a height of 1m, smashed against metal x-ray machines, and once, I threw it on the floor to demonstrate to someone that it was really an indestructible light). Also, why the use of AA batteries? Come on... 18650s would be much more fun.

The TA30, (pardon my language), but why the heck will I want 3 CR123/RCR123s for? It makes the light so long it kinds of borders on the EDC class. The selector switch is a nice touch, but I don't need strobe, and it looks abit cheesy?

Anyway, this is from a military perspective, and from a person who abuses his lights. So maybe others will find the TK40 and TA30 appealing. As for the TA21, it looks like my TK10 with a (overkill?) light selection output. Would I buy a TA21 to replace a TK10? I doubt it. But if I were a first time buyer, I would have few issues with the TA21 besides the selector switch.

Btw, anyone knows what TA stands for? I know TK stands for "indestructible" (IMO). The TA series (TA30 being the only one) doesn't look as hardy as the TK series though (with the exception of the TK40).


----------



## Stephan_L (May 12, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

has anyone any info about the release-date? Somehow I have June in mind, but I don't know where I read it and if it was the TA21. 

I am looking forward for the light!

Stephan


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 12, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> Damnit.
> 
> I wish Fenix will stick to "simple" lights like the TK10 and TK11. Twist for turbo, untwist for normal output.
> 
> The new pile of lights TK40 and TA30 don't really appeal to me.



+1!

But, I see it from the positive side : Until new LEDs with an output of 300/350 become available, I'm glad if Fenix comes only with lights that don't attract me, so I can save money. I think for the moment they have to bring out such a whole other line of lights, as the LEDs stay the same.

I've got a TK10, TK11-R2, TK20, what should I do with a TA30, TA21 or whatever which have the same maximum brightness and destroy my pockets (if they fit in)? I have non-tactical lights with more variable output for the rest and a Surefire U2...


----------



## chanjyj (May 12, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> +1!
> 
> But, I see it from the positive side : Until new LEDs with an output of 300/350 become available, I'm glad if Fenix comes only with lights that don't attract me, so I can save money. I think for the moment they have to bring out such a whole other line of lights, as the LEDs stay the same.
> 
> I've got a TK10, TK11-R2, TK20, what should I do with a TA30, TA21 or whatever which have the same maximum brightness and destroy my pockets (if they fit in)? I have non-tactical lights with more variable output for the rest and a Surefire U2...



Right now, I am sure a not-very-happy-man when it comes to lights.

One part of me wants to go and by a new flashlight, however, the playing field has leveled up and I have completely lost interest in flashlight purchases as there is not major distinguishing factor between them.

And while Fenix is giving me a free TA30 for testing and trial, I'll be frank and say I'm not really drooling over it. Sure, a new flashlight would be nice, but I am not falling head and heels over it. I'll definitely give Fenix my feedback on this.

Anyone here has some suggestions on purchases for me? I need to "re-ignite" that light (bad pun). 

Oh btw, my light needs to be indestructible, waterproof, simple UI (No jetbeam/TK40 complex modes please!), high runtime w/ small form (the only way to go would be LED I guess). Guess I'm a tough customer to please :devil:


----------



## Tim B (May 13, 2009)

Any ideas on a release date? I can do without the crenellations but they are not big enough that it will be a deal killer. It looks less like a Klingon battle weapon than some other lights that have come out lately. Now back to the original question, any ideas on a release date? Gotta get me one.


----------



## 4sevens (May 13, 2009)

Tim B said:


> Any ideas on a release date? I can do without the crenellations but they are not big enough that it will be a deal killer. It looks less like a Klingon battle weapon than some other lights that have come out lately. Now back to the original question, any ideas on a release date? Gotta get me one.


No release date yet. I'll post something as soon as I get word. No price either.


----------



## 276 (May 13, 2009)

Sound like in the video, that it clicks every time you turn the ring for each mode.


----------



## streetmaster (May 13, 2009)

276 said:


> Sound like in the video, that it clicks every time you turn the ring for each mode.



Yeah, I thought I heard that too.


----------



## Stephan_L (May 15, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

here is a discussion about the Fenix TA30 (already available): 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222177&page=7 

There was one post that got my intention: 



chanjyj said:


> Erm. I think this may be going abit OT, shall we post anything further regarding the TA21 in that thread instead?
> 
> Anyway yes, there is definitely going to be a new TA2X. but TA21 or TA20 I have no idea since Fenix didn't clarify with me and I didn't bother to ask.



Can anybody with connections to Fenix (maybe 4sevens?) try to get some more information about that. 
This whole thread here is about the TA21 (as we all could see and hear on the video). Will there be a new model - line TA2x??? 

Maybe they will pick up my ideas I wrote them and already are working to put them into a TA2x!!! That would be PERFECT!!!!! 


Thank you! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## StandardBattery (May 15, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Throw a MC-E in it and take out a few of its levels...and I would be really interested. I do like the lower low..vs. the TA30 though. I just don't need that many levels.


 
*+1*


----------



## Forgoten214 (May 15, 2009)

Any thoughts on price range?


----------



## chanjyj (May 15, 2009)

Stephan_L said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> here is a discussion about the Fenix TA30 (already available):
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222177&page=7
> ...



I'll clarify a little.

In my email correspondence with Fenix, they told me they would be sending me the TA 21/20.

I took it to mean that this new product (let's call it X) would be either called the TA 21 OR TA 20 and they hadn't decided on the name yet.

I highly doubt they would come out with 2 flashlights.

Earliest date it will be out of their own internal testing and into my hands? early June, at least. So you have at least another 3 weeks to wait


----------



## chanjyj (May 15, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> *+1*



From the video I saw; I doubt you'd want a quad die stuffed into such a small head?


----------



## MichaelW (May 15, 2009)

The TA21 still seems too long.
It is basically one CR123 length shorter than the TA30.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 15, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> From the video I saw; I doubt you'd want a quad die stuffed into such a small head?


 
I'm not so sure. A quad-die Malkoff is just fine, in fact it's great.

However, given the best battery options for such a configuration, I may agree that the MC-E is maybe not for this light. Not to mention I would only want a neutral tint, and they are not likely to offer that. 

Sooo I leave them to their design and will take a look when it's done.


----------



## chanjyj (May 15, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> The TA21 still seems too long.
> It is basically one CR123 length shorter than the TA30.



TA30 less 1 CR123 is only about *very slightly* longer than a TK10.
I'd think it is ok.


----------



## MichaelW (May 15, 2009)

Isn't the TK10/11 135mm long? That would be about 1.5" shorter than TA21

This seems like an inch too long. It looks the 'right' length for a 2xAA with selector ring.


----------



## TheGunner (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

the difference between the TA20 and the TA21 is, that the TA20 has 4 light-modes and can be run with CR123A only.

The TA21 will offer 12 different light levels and you can run it with CR123A´s and 18650 rechargeble batteries.

As far as I know they should be out in June.

Hopen this helps.

Cheers,

Gunner


----------



## MichaelW (May 21, 2009)

TheGunner said:


> the difference between the TA20 and the TA21 is, that the TA20 has 4 light-modes and can be run with CR123A only.



So will there be a TA31?


----------



## bullettproof (May 21, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Throw a MC-E in it and take out a few of its levels...and I would be really interested. I do like the lower low..vs. the TA30 though. I just don't need that many levels.


 

Sounds like a Winner !!!


----------



## houtex (May 21, 2009)

theres another video out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znVJ-In0NeE


----------



## Stephan_L (May 23, 2009)

Hi Gunner, 




TheGunner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> the difference between the TA20 and the TA21 is, that the TA20 has 4 light-modes and can be run with CR123A only.
> 
> ...



Where do you have this information from? This would mean that the TA20 would be my choice over the TA21. The "360°" selector-ring was one of the problems I had with the TA21. Now they should just place the selector-ring at the tailcap to support better one-handed-operation (like Blackhawk gladius or Inova Inforce) and I would see an absolute winner!

Maybe they will fix this with the TA25 or something like this! 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## JKL (May 23, 2009)

Stephan_L said:


> .....Now they should just place the selector-ring at the tailcap to support better one-handed-operation (like Blackhawk gladius or Inova Inforce) and I would see an absolute winner!
> 
> ....



I hope to see very soon the selector-ring at the tailcap .


jkl/klm


----------



## Stephan_L (May 31, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PUSH <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Hi everybody, 

any new information about the Fenix TA21 or TA20??? Specs, release Date, new pictures or video clips??? 

I am hungry for more information!  I want this light - soon! 

Bye, 

Stephan​


----------



## chanjyj (May 31, 2009)

Stephan_L said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PUSH <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> ...



I learned from a moderator a while back that I wasn't allowed to post personal correspondences on this forum, so I won't quote you the email in full.

But anyway to get to the gist of it, Fenix emailed me today and told me they *final stage of product testing is complete*, and 10 production samples will be ready by June. Once it has passed QC checks by the relevant authorities (who knows who?), they would mail me one for evaluation.

While Fenix has not asked me to keep quiet about this email (or I would have done so), they indicated that this is an open public release either.
Hence I am reluctant to release anymore information and am posting here for the knowledge of fellow flashaholics *only*.
I would appreciate if you don't disseminate this information to wholesale dealers, etc.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 3, 2009)

lol...man not another silly light with Teeth...

maybe TA stands for teeth assault.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the price range?


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 10, 2009)

Fenix TA20 and TA21 are now listed on the Fenix website.
Prices at FenixTactical and Batteryjunction are $87.95 for the TA20 and $94.95 for the TA21.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 10, 2009)

Tohuwabohu said:


> Fenix TA20 and TA21 are now listed on the Fenix website.
> Prices at FenixTactical are $87.95 for the TA20 and $94.95 for the TA21.


 
Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 10, 2009)

*TA20 - holster question*

Hi everybody, 

finally, .... still this is not the "perfect" light for me (if there is such a thing as a "perfect" light), but the TA20 is really coming close to it! 


But why is there no holster for the TA20? I could not find one in the list of accessories on the Fenix-Homepage. 

The light comes with a removable clip. But I am used to carry my lights on my belt in a holster! A clip would be far to unsecure! This point is a big *MINUS*.

I guess that the old TK-series holsters will not work because they are flap-over-style and the TA20 is longer than TK10/TK11. 

Watching the dimensions: 
Length: 168 mm
Head-Diameter: 35 mm
Body-Diameter: 25.4 mm

Which holster would work with the TA20? Maxpedition? Surefire? The Blackhawk Gladius U-mod Holster? 

I will do some research, but if you know a holster that should fit, please feel free to let me (and for sure others) know! 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 10, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in Brasil we say: "Feh-Nix", like the video dude!


----------



## Bonky (Jun 11, 2009)

I am excited about the T&A21. Are there any other lights that adjust the beam with the turning of mechanical bezel?

And I don't mean the other fenixes that partially unscrew the bezel and then have different modes with the clicky. I mean a light that only uses a bezel.


----------



## kavvika (Jun 11, 2009)

Bonky said:


> ...Are there any other lights that adjust the beam with the turning of mechanical bezel?...


Surefire U2, Legion II, Eagletac M2

The TA20 looks very nice, and there's little keeping me from buying one. Throw in a Q4 5B and I'll be sold. Even better would be one of the warm R2 XP-E's that Liteflux is using. But for a light that beefy, it looks like it should have a MC-E emitter driven at around 1.5A. Enough to get decent output, but not too much that use on turbo will have to limited. This would be the perfect platform to built such a light. Currently all the manufacturers are going for maximum lumens at the expense of heat in such small light. Why not buck the trend and drive a quad-core emitter at a resonable level which would generate no more heat than an overdriven R2, but would generate nearly twice the lumens due to efficacy?


----------



## Bonky (Jun 11, 2009)

any flashlights under a $zillion that do it?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jun 12, 2009)

ImGeo said:


> Live in the dark,
> and the world is threatening.


 
SERIOUSLY?? you beat me to it lol


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 12, 2009)

Bonky said:


> Are there any other lights that adjust the beam with the turning of mechanical bezel?


 
This is the one I'm waiting for:

http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/links/pro/rrt2.aspx

It's supposed to be available next week. 

If JetBeam would take this light and incorporate their I.B.S., I would be in heaven.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 12, 2009)

dang that's a nice light. How much?

$35? heehehe


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 12, 2009)

Bugoutgear has them for $118 before cpf discount. Not something I would call cheap, but if it delivers like I hope it does it will be worth the money.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 12, 2009)

oh dang I'd love one but I'd have to fast for a month... 

:mecry:


----------



## john10001 (Jun 13, 2009)

insanefred said:


> That's ok...
> in the US we say"Nikon" N-eye Con, most other countries say Knee-Con.


 
Your right... I think it is a nationality thing.

I'm a brit and have always pronounced it nick-on.

With the Fenix I have pronounced it fen-icks but I can imagine it would be more commonly pronounced as FEE-nix in America.

There's a few other words I can think of that we pronounce differently between our two countries:

Tomato: You say TOM-AY-Ta we say Tom-arh-to.
Potato: You say POT-AY-Ta we say Pot-ay-to
Nike: You say NAY-KEE we say Nayk

Usually always the American pronounciation highlights specific letters near the beginning sometimes elsewhere as in all caps whereas in the UK its mainly prounounced in lowercase and not accented. The only exception I can think of is Aluminum/Aluminium but that came about due to a spelling error.

I might start pronouncing these the American way just to be different and annoy my fellow countrymen. I think the American way of pronouncing Nikon, Fenix and Nike sounds better anyway, but the British way for Aluminium (Alu-min-iyum) is best.

The TA20/21 it looks like a good light but I definitely want to wait for reviews because the reviews I read of the TA30 were not so complimentary.

John


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

hehehehe I've dated an australian, a south african and a scottish girl. Couldn't understand half of what the scot said. My favorite was when the australian pronounced "zebra." We say "zee-brah" and she said "zeh-brah." 

I think Americans tend to default to long-vowel sounds, whereas most areas of the world that still have the Queen on their money default to short-vowel sounds.


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok lets get back on top ick. (_aka topic_)


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 22, 2009)

i'm disappointed there is no crenelated bezel like on the TA30.  they are GREAT safety glass breachers


----------



## USM0083 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> i'm disappointed there is no crenelated bezel like on the TA30.



Having just gotten a TA30, I would say it's a good thing. The teeth on the TA30 are bordering on sharp. I was planning to use it on duty in my existing Surefire 8AX holster. Those teeth are going to eat a hole in my uniform, I so may have to file them down a bit.


----------



## dirtech (Jun 22, 2009)

JKL said:


> I hope to see very soon the selector-ring at the tailcap .
> 
> 
> jkl/klm



This seems like the best for one hand operation, but I wonder if it would make it real easy to accidentally change modes with the ring at easy access? Also, if this idea were made a reality, then it seems like you could retrofit any light you have that is compatible with the tailswitch.

I'm also really interested in comparisons with this light and the JetBeam RRT-2.


----------



## Cato (Jun 22, 2009)

Do they finally give a realistic lumen rating or is lumen out front calculated from their ratings minus 1/3 as in their other lights?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Throw a MC-E in it and take out a few of its levels...and I would be really interested. I do like the lower low..vs. the TA30 though. I just don't need that many levels.


 
Agreed.

I like really low low for when I sneak around the house at night for snacks.

Medium for prolonged use.

High to blind people 300 yards away.

Best to set all 3 from a Bezel ring so you can set just what you want BEFORE turning on the flashlight.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> This is the one I'm waiting for:
> 
> http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/links/pro/rrt2.aspx
> 
> ...


 

It focuses too! Too bad it doesn't use a P7 or MC-E to boost the output lumens.


----------



## USM0083 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cato said:


> Do they finally give a realistic lumen rating or is lumen out front calculated from their ratings minus 1/3 as in their other lights?



The TA30 that MrGman test measured 195 lumens out the front. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232297

I would expect the TA20/21 to perform about the same. I like the UI of the TA30, so a TA21 is probably my next purchase. The TA30 has great runtime, and the ability to use 2xAAs in an emergency is a plus.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

The TA21 Fenix sent me for review has arrived, in the midst of doing a test.

Quite busy these few days, so it will take some time for the review to be fully up. Apologies about that.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234922


----------



## woodrow (Sep 1, 2009)

woodrow said:


> Throw a MC-E in it and take out a few of its levels...and I would be really interested. I do like the lower low..vs. the TA30 though. I just don't need that many levels.


 

Its funny how we (I) change our minds... I wanted a 18650 tactical light that would tail stand. It was between the TA21 and the Jetbeam MP and th TA21 won out. I am hoping the beam is like that on the TA30.... I will know in a few days.


----------



## light1up (Mar 1, 2010)

ninjaboigt said:


> lol...man not another silly light with Teeth...
> 
> maybe TA stands for teeth assault.


HAHAHAHHAAHhahahhaaa..ohhhh youve broken the secret code! teeth assault...hahaha


----------

